

HTML5 Canvas Cheat Sheet - bdfh42
http://blog.nihilogic.dk/2009/02/html5-canvas-cheat-sheet.html

======
halo
There's a slight lack of good readable documentation, practical examples and
best practices about the canvas tag out there, and the HTML5 spec itself isn't
very readable.

